# Genshin Impact by Yu-peng Chen



## Cheezus (Nov 21, 2020)

A friend recently convinced me to start playing this free-to-play RPG and the most remarkable thing about it to me is the soundtrack. For a game that is theoretically free (as long as you have loads of free time to grind), they really went all out on this soundtrack, recording it with the London Philharmonic Orchestra in Air Lyndhurst as well as the Shanghai Symphony Orchestra in their hall. Overall it has a lush, epic sound that at times sounds traditionally Western, other times traditionally Chinese. Often it's even in-between.

The melodies are all so memorable and the arrangements are gorgeous. You can easily hum along to the music while playing but when you listen to it in isolation you can hear that there is a ton of detail and some very complex writing that elevates it. Refreshingly for a modern game soundtrack, Yu-peng Chen makes excellent use of woodwinds in nearly every track -- especially the clarinet.



He also mixes in many traditional Chinese instruments as heard in one of my favorite tracks:



So yeah this is probably my favorite game soundtrack in a while and it keeps me coming back to this game despite it having a kind of predatory gacha system and fairly cliche plot and characters. It makes exploring the admittedly gorgeous open world that much better.

Alex Moukala did a great video on it too:


----------



## pawelmorytko (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey I was just thinking of making a thread to appreciate Genshin Imapct's music, but I'm glad someone else did it already. The music in this game really deserve a lot of love... sometimes I turn the game on just to listen to the music and wander around the world


----------



## Cheezus (Dec 7, 2020)

pawelmorytko said:


> Hey I was just thinking of making a thread to appreciate Genshin Imapct's music, but I'm glad someone else did it already. The music in this game really deserve a lot of love... sometimes I turn the game on just to listen to the music and wander around the world


I honestly think it's the main reason I play it. It just has a nice vibe.


----------

